# Recoating metal tile roofing and repair of loose areas?



## trdiy (13 d ago)

I attached a picture of the roof type that I have, it is a metal tile with a stucco-like coating on it. There were some areas that had popped up a bit, leaving a gap, so there was at least one leak in the roof which I have repaired for now with rubberized tar. The bad areas were mostly all in one spot where two sections of the roof meet. Most of the roof seems ok although the coating is wearing off a bit in some areas.

I'm wondering if it is possible to spray a coating on these to recoat them and fill in any small gaps?

Also regarding areas where these have popped up, would nailing them back in sealing around any edges be worth doing or should I just look at replacing those tiles?

Thank you for any advice.


----------

